# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2009)

[align=center]






*Thursday, 9th April 2009*

















* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the * *Calendar!* 











* DazyDaizee is looking for advice on  caring for her foster bunny  who is suffering from E. Cuniculi* 
ray:



*JadeIcing may be taking in a  bunny with head tilt.  Please keep the little guy in your thoughts!*
ray:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*SnowyShiloh is worried about Rory  having crackly skin following Sub-Q fluids?  Lets hope he gets better soon!*[/align][align=center]ray: 


*Pugish has  bought Perky home  after surgery to remove an abscess. Please keep them in your thoughts!*
ray:




*Boz is wondering what your rabbits  would be worst at? *








*sephira has posted some very cute pictures of  Mika and Sasha  as they get older and start being naughty bunnies!*













*bunnybunbunb is unsure whether to  adopt another bunny  and could use your advice!*









*DaisyMaeK is noticing that little Daisy has  hit her teenage years! *









*JadeIcing's rescue are getting publicity whereever they can, including at  a craft fair! *









*Sabine is finding that Oskar isn't  getting on too well with the ladies! *














*MousQwene is wondering why their bunny  has mats under his chin?  Can you help?*








*CaptainOrange is worried about  Toffee's behaviour- is it related to hormones? *









*juicyjuicee is looking for advice about why her bunny is  still humping after being neutered? *








*fffarmergirl is worried that her bunny  isn't looking after her babies  properly. Do you have any advice to share?*









*naturestee could use your condolences after  being laid off *
:bunnyhug:




*Lover_Of_Lopz is wondering what you think of  her new haircut! *










*irishbunny is going to be  learning Japanese,  and wonders if anyone else can speak it?*









*Mrs.PBJ has lots of  pressure in her head!  Do you have any advice, or get well wishes for her?*






*



*


*Who is this toothy bun?!*







*



*




*Have a great day everyone!*




[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2009)

Rory wants to know if his stasis and sudbcutaneous emphysema problem qualify him for being mentioned in the Infirmary section!

PS that bunny is adorable!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Rory wants to know if his stasis and sudbcutaneous emphysema problem qualify him for being mentioned in the Infirmary section!
> 
> PS that bunny is adorable!


OMG Shiloh I'm SO sorry! I really thought I'd put it in there! :nerves1 I was definitely meaning to.... I'm sorry!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2009)

RexyRex's Gixxer?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2009)

I added it in. Once again. I'm SO sorry Shiloh! It definitely wasn't intentional....


Claire, yes that is Gixxer! How could I not put that face in?!


----------

